#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Танки

## Anthony

Помнится, искал изображения Гуру Драгпура.
Случайным образом, таки нашел.

Кому надо:
http://depositfiles.com/files/rdrhwnvvh

Две танки. Разрешение 1564x2293 и 1728x2500 пикселей.

----------

Тант (02.11.2012)

----------

